# 5 point star plans



## logjamindiana (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all!! I'm looking to build a 4 foot, 5 point star for on the house for Christmas. Does anyone know where I could get some pattern or template. Not sure what angle to use. Any info about making a BIG star would be great... Thanks for all your time.


Bryan


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Bryan,
Welcome to the forum. I don't have any plans, but here is a link for drawing a five point star. 
http://www.hogwartsalumni.com/muggle_world/muggle_magic/magic_stars/five_point/draw_star_5.html

Mike Hawkins


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

*xmas star*

All I have ever done to get the star is

1. With a string and pencil, draw a circle to the size required. ( 4 feet in your case).
2. Now, eye ball aprox where the 5 points should be. 
3. Using the string and pencil, from any starting point, to any estimated point, draw an arc to intersect the circle, now keeping the same lengt of string, repeat, 5 times, you may have to fine tune the string length to get the start point and end point exect.

I hope this helps

Ralph


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well 360/5 = 72. How hard can it be?


----------

